# Road Case Dimensions



## HillJonathan (Feb 16, 2011)

I was trying to figure out what the outside dimensions (not including Casters) of a Quarter-pack trunk or Sammy is. I did a search and google doesn't quite know what I'm talking about.


----------



## avkid (Feb 16, 2011)

Hybrid makes standard truck pack cases and has listed dimensions.
Hybrid Truck Pack Cases


----------



## jstroming (Feb 16, 2011)

Below are the outer dimensions for our (we call them 300 as all of our cases are in numbered series) truck pack cases. They fit 4 across the width of a tractor trailer, I believe 98-101" depending on trailer config. There are smaller width trucks (the 14' from Uhaul and Ryder I can think off the top of my head) that are a little smaller interior where they only go 3 across, but ours are almost always on larger trucks or tractor-trailers on tour.

We just started building our own roadcases so ask away with any questions!
View attachment 300 Case - Slipcover Specs.pdf


----------



## jstroming (Feb 16, 2011)

Always try to find a local supplier of roadcases, you will get killed in shipping unless you can afford to buy a large quantity and send a truck. I buy all of my work trunks from Olympic down in Tampa. They are hands down the best in my opinion. I have bought from Anvil, Calzone, Jan-Al, Philly, Hybrid, Rock Hard, and Star. I have not seen a better built case than one from Olympic.

I last purchased from Hybrid about 7 years ago, so maybe their quality has gone up.

Are you looking to build yourself or for a supplier?


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2011)

If you ever need short run cases in NY I have an awesome case maker in North Jersey.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Feb 17, 2011)

Increments of 22.5".


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep, 1/4 pack in a box or straight truck is 22.5". Semis are larger than 90" inside (101"?) so let us know if that's what you're looking for. And of course trailers are different than either of those...


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 17, 2011)

avkid said:


> If you ever need short run cases in NY I have an awesome case maker in North Jersey.


 
Hey, Phil, who might that be? You think they would make a decent moving light case (MAC250 style, pair "hanging" upside down)?


----------



## jstroming (Feb 17, 2011)

*avkid*, Changa in Garfield? He was my case supplier for quite a few years, and still builds racks for me.

He builds cases for a bunch of the small-midrange lighting suppliers in north jersey.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Feb 17, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Semis are larger than 90" inside (101"?)


 
the one's i worked with on the Fiddler tour were 100" inside width. and they were standard rental trucks. i don't remember the brand but the cabs were red and the trailers were white with red writing.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 17, 2011)

drummerboi316 said:


> ...i don't remember the brand but the cabs were red and the trailers were white with red writing.


I know of one entertainment transport company that uses big red trucks.






How did the white and brown one get in there?


----------



## Footer (Feb 17, 2011)

drummerboi316 said:


> the one's i worked with on the Fiddler tour were 100" inside width. and they were standard rental trucks. i don't remember the brand but the cabs were red and the trailers were white with red writing.



100" is pretty standard. You should always at least have 96" in all commercial trucks, just enough to get a 4x8 in. 100" gives you some wiggle room. Just about any truck with e-track will be 100" wide. Penske and Budget both have commercial trucks and "moving" trucks. The moving trucks usually come in around 7'6" wide and are shorter in height, avoid them at all costs.


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> Hey, Phil, who might that be? You think they would make a decent moving light case (MAC250 style, pair "hanging" upside down)?


 Tommy Reilly, who's the house monitor guy at the Stone Pony.


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I know of one entertainment transport company that uses big red trucks.


 If you're in the middle atlantic region and it's a small tour it's much more likely that it was Janco out of Wayne, NJ. 
The trailer may have been XTRA Lease.


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2011)

Footer said:


> Penske and Budget both have commercial trucks and "moving" trucks. The moving trucks usually come in around 7'6" wide and are shorter in height, avoid them at all costs.


 The moving trucks are sometimes also not dock height, which can be a nightmare.


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 18, 2011)

avkid said:


> Tommy Reilly, who's the house monitor guy at the Stone Pony.


 
Oh yeah, I've worked with him a few times. I'll give him a call and see what he can do for ML cases. Thanks for reminding me that he builds cases.


----------

